# Limb Adjustment vs. Lbs (Estimate)



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a 60 lb Mathews Helim that I have set at 55 lbs. 

What do you estimate the draw weight will be increased to with a full turn on each limb adjustment?


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Rather than looking for a target draw weight, try tightening each limb equally a little at a time and pull the bow until you find the weight you are comfortable with. Then if you want to know how many pounds you're pulling take it to a shop and have them put it on the scale (probably done for free). Just be careful not to set yourself up for problems: if you set the bow to your limit of comfort you might be surprised how much harder it is to pull after sitting on stand in the cold for a few hours and then having only a short window of time to get off the shot. I made the mistake once of trying to shoot heavier than my normal setting, and couldn't pull it back when my chance finally came on a cold rainy morning. Now I keep the bow set where I can make the shot in the worst of conditions. 

Just my 2 cents...


----------

